# So how many classes a week ?



## Forzavilla (Feb 19, 2012)

I've just started training in TKD and currently doing 2,2 hour classes per week

Is that about right to start off with or should it really be more ?

Your opinions would be appreciated 

Many thanks


----------



## rlobrecht (Feb 19, 2012)

That's more than the school I attend teaches new students.  I doubt you need more class, but you probably need to practice at home.  

Good luck with your training.

Rick


----------



## Buka (Feb 20, 2012)

Age old question - "How many classes a week should I take at the dojo?"

Age old answer - "All of them."

Best of luck in your training. Just take classes when you can, and enjoy the hell out of them!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Feb 20, 2012)

@ Forza:  Do you have any prior experience with law enforcement, military, safety training?  Does your employment involve lots of physical exertion?  Do you already go to the gym or are you just getting off the couch?

If you're just getting off the couch, you don't want to burn yourself out with too much class time right off the bat.  The first thing you want to do is build your cardio, then your flexibility.  This will also improve your strength (and pain tolerance) somewhat as a side effect.

Once your cardio is better you can take more classes if you want.

If you're one of those "Iron Man" people, then dive right in and relish the soreness as your body adjusts.


----------



## Kinghercules (Feb 20, 2012)

Forzavilla said:


> I've just started training in TKD and currently doing 2,2 hour classes per week
> 
> Is that about right to start off with or should it really be more ?
> 
> ...



Whats stopping you from going everyday?


----------



## K-man (Feb 20, 2012)

Most of us have two lives. Although I would like to train four nights a week, my home life wouldn't survive.  So I get up early and train twice a week in the morning then the two sessions at night seem more reasonable.  When my wife has some other activity on one of the free evenings, I take the opportunity to squeeze in another class and once a week I get an afternoon session.

Starting out I reckon two classes a week is just about right but as you progress you will probably want more.  As Rick said, reinforce your instruction by training, what you learn in class, at home.  The secret is to keep the balance and not lose your family or social life.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## fenglong (Feb 21, 2012)

In my opinion there is no way to answer this via internet. How fit are you? In which shape is/was your body? What else do you do each day? How exactly does your training look and finally, where do you want to get?

Basically I would say, make up your mind where you want to get within which time and talk it out with your current teacher and even better, with some of other schools as well.
While in China it was normal for me to train 6 hours a day, many people argue whether there should be long or short training, days off or not... and so on.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

Everyone, beginner to Yudansha, need to train at least three times per week, like M W F, to be called active.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2012)

I think twice to three times a week, especially if the classes are 2 hours each, is sufficient for training.  It's not sufficient for good physical fitness.  But you can supplement classes with practice at home (for martial arts) and going to the gym or working out at home (for physical fitness).  Remember to balance your exercise and resting so you don't injure yourself; muscles need time to recover.  Get lots of sleep, keep Motrin handy, and stretch.


----------



## luckiest (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that sounds good, it is more than what I do (twice a week) because my classes are under 2 hours each! Last year I was making it to extra classes fairly regularly but this year I am too busy. My school only offers classes on 4 weekdays which doesn't help. They recommend twice a week is fine for beginners. I do exercise every day though which I suppose helps with keeping fit - you should do that too if you aren't already. I need to practise more by myself at home too.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 20, 2012)

In addition to work and school, I train 4 days a week...I would go more if I could but I haven't been able to clone myself yet! lol


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, four hours a week is plenty.  I know when I first started training, I only trained at the school for two hours a week.  I had the option of training up to five hours a week, but since I was just starting, I didn't want to risk an injury that would put me out of any training for months at a time.


----------



## jlopez11062 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm new to martial arts (6 months) but have been trying to go 3 to 4 times a week.  Many people only go once a week and I've passed a few people in skill and belts.  I guess it really depends how quickly you want to progress in technique and in belts.  It goes without saying that proficiency in technique is far more important than the color around your waist, although I have to admit, it does feel good.


----------



## Aurum (Jul 1, 2012)

This is great! Seeing so many martial artists getting "together" here, is really exciting.

So I see that the average response is 3 classes a week, each being about 1.3 hours each (to make the average 4 hours suggested here also). 

I feel satisfied as that's more less how much I train every week. I vary my exercises every day with certain routine exceptions. It's always easier to train if we don't feel bored and rather have fun or feel inspired to train, so I personally think varying our training once in a while is good. Be it by working the same muscles with different exercises or working different things for a while, while we let our others body parts rest.


----------

